# 93 sentra se-r stereo install



## dusterbd13 (Jan 22, 2008)

ok, im a sucker when it comes tyo my wife. she asked me if i could help a friend of hers put a stereo into her car. i mistakenly figured, how hard can it be?
the car is a 93 sentra SE-R. single DIN stereo, going with a CD playing single DIN. 
on most of the japanese cars ive done, you get the pocket from Schosche, mount the stereo to the pockets, add the factory tabs, and put it back in. the kit from Schosche actually deletes the factory mounting location, and does not gove you an alternative. also, the collar for the stereo will not fit through the dash trim, so i couldnt use that option without cutting, something i would like to avoid doing to a clean SE-R. and lastly, the fatory brackets dont even come close to any of the locations in the side of the cheap deck she wants put in. 
i finally put it all beack together and sent her home. told her id do some research and finish it another night. 

after performing a search, i still came up empty handed. so do y'all have any advice or a how-to on this?

thanks
Michael


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

U should'nt need a kit. The factory brackets should work fine. Just take off the factory radio from the kit.


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

i think i had the same problem you did. my beauty ring would not fit around the stereo, makin it look bad. i took a dremmel set to it and when i was done, just buffed out the ruff spots. be careful doing that because the plastic will heat it hurts to get on your hands, so wear some gloves


----------

